# Apple TV pour remplacer décodeur



## Quentiiin (11 Septembre 2015)

Salut tout le monde. 

Je ne connais pas bien l'Apple TV, donc je me pose pas mal de questions. 

Je me demandais notamment s'il serait possible, avec ce nouveau modèle, de mettre au placard mon décodeur Orange, et de le remplacer par cet Apple TV pour regarder les chaines de mon abonnement Orange (chaînes classiques, OCS, etc.). 

A la rigueur, il existera peut-être une App Orange TV, et OCS, comme sur l'iPad et l'iPhone, mais est-ce que la qualité d'image sera correcte ? 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## lineakd (13 Septembre 2015)

@quentilin, pourquoi pas mais il faudra attendre que l'app orange sorte sur tvos, le système de l'apple tv.


----------

